# Trunk or treat



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

My daughter got home from kindergarden yesterday with a flyer from her teacher. Oct. 25th her school is doing a Trunk or Treat in the parking lot and want to know if any parents would be interested in participating.  Uhh...HELL YEAH!!! Sounds like a good excuse to take out the hearse. Anyone else do the Trunk or Treat in your area?


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tons of places around here to Trunk or Treating but I've never participated. Personally I don't care for it because it takes a big part of what I consider Halloween to be out of it (ToTing door to door). Love the "hearse" though. Did you make it yourself and is it a trailer you pull?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Lots of the churches around here do it as a "safe alternative" to trick or treating. Not a fan, personally, for the above mentioned reason.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Be careful Chili... there are people on this forum who have NO respect for other people and when you even mention Trunk-or-Treat, jump on you as if you're Hitler reincarnated. A fellow haunter (who had moved from a huge town of 400,000 to a tiny town of just 1000 got the go-ahead from the city to do a trunk-or-treat between school letting out and T.O.T. time) was excited, thrilled, and happy to share her good fortune with her fellow haunters, get some ideas, like you,only to find post after post of people who acted as if she'd pooped in their child's pumpkin bucket and called it Baby Ruth. It was rude and though that post is removed now, it still sits sour in my mind that people who can't say something nice somehow felt the need to harsh her buzz and knock her down when she was feeling happy. 

Suffice it to say that lots of folks don't dig the Trunk-or-Treat. I say 'do anything that makes Halloween a celebration'. Too many places are all but outlawing it, and if you can do something to make folks think Halloween is fun... by God do so!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

I hate it! Last year Trunk or Treat killed some of the haunts in our area


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Ash- yes I did make the hearse and trailer. I took a couple of years off from doing a big build at home so I built the hearse to take the kids out on.

I'm not a big fan of the Trunk or Treat myself either but we do it a little different here. My yacht club does it in the parking lot prior to trick or treat time. It gives everyone a chance to see each others costumes and mingle prior to heading out.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Eviliz said:


> Be careful Chili... there are people on this forum who have NO respect for other people and when you even mention Trunk-or-Treat, jump on you as if you're Hitler reincarnated. A fellow haunter (who had moved from a huge town of 400,000 to a tiny town of just 1000 got the go-ahead from the city to do a trunk-or-treat between school letting out and T.O.T. time) was excited, thrilled, and happy to share her good fortune with her fellow haunters, get some ideas, like you,only to find post after post of people who acted as if she'd pooped in their child's pumpkin bucket and called it Baby Ruth. It was rude and though that post is removed now, it still sits sour in my mind that people who can't say something nice somehow felt the need to harsh her buzz and knock her down when she was feeling happy.
> 
> Suffice it to say that lots of folks don't dig the Trunk-or-Treat. I say 'do anything that makes Halloween a celebration'. Too many places are all but outlawing it, and if you can do something to make folks think Halloween is fun... by God do so!


I'm a harsh the buzz kinda guy when it comes to trunk or treats....however, in this case I don't have a problem with it as it's not trying to compete with Trick or Treating on Halloween...this one is more like a Halloween party since the days are different.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Eviliz- Wow, I see what you mean.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Scatterbrains. Believe me, if it were on Holloween, neither myself nor my kids would be going. The one at school I mean.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

chili said:


> Thanks Scatterbrains. Believe me, if it were on Holloween, neither myself nor my kids would be going.


I'm cool with Harvest parties, mall walks, trunk or treats....all that stuff, unless your agenda is to have them on Halloween as a way to curtail door to door Trick or Treating.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

HATE trunk or treats with a passion myself. USUALLY religious organized, and they love to curtail what can be given for treats / nothing scary for decorations / costumes much less rules regarding allowed costumes.

Mom does one now, but for her it's the only alternative living in the country (no tots).


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Totally agree. If it weren't for door to door I wouldn't doing my builds. It would be pointless.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Love your hearse. You did a great job on it. Have a great time at your event


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

chili said:


> Ash- yes I did make the hearse and trailer. I took a couple of years off from doing a big build at home so I built the hearse to take the kids out on.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the Trunk or Treat myself either but we do it a little different here. My yacht club does it in the parking lot prior to trick or treat time. It gives everyone a chance to see each others costumes and mingle prior to heading out.


That's a great idea. I wish more groups doing Trunk or Treating around here would do that. I know a lot of the churches here as well as other groups do their Trunk or Treating on Halloween night so it can be a "safe" alternative to keep kids from doing actual ToTing. I'm not one to say how anyone else should celebrate, but like I said, for me it takes out a big part of the fun of the holiday and I think for the ToTers too. The way your yacht club is doing it seems like a great addition instead of something to replace ToTing.


----------



## ckoshka (Sep 1, 2009)

chili said:


> My daughter got home from kindergarden yesterday with a flyer from her teacher. Oct. 25th her school is doing a Trunk or Treat in the parking lot and want to know if any parents would be interested in participating.  Uhh...HELL YEAH!!! Sounds like a good excuse to take out the hearse. Anyone else do the Trunk or Treat in your area?
> View attachment 129742


I LOVE trunk or Treat and I love your hearse! I arrange our Mommies group ToT party. We do it about 2 weeks before Halloween so it doesn't cut into anyones big day and it is just another reason to get out in your costume and celebrate a great holiday. Our old ToT planner had costume contests, trunk decorating of course and a DJ, but this year I am adding in halloween portraits with a decorated backdrop, a pumpkin carving contest and a spookiest food decorating contest in addition to a few of my own halloween decorations. We normally have between 300-400 attendees so I am hoping to break that record. Any other fun suggestions for it, send them my way


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks dee, I'm glad you like the hearse. Guess I should tell yall a little more about the area where I live. Our houses are out in the country and pretty well spread apart. A lot of people that like to hand out candy get skipped over just because there simply isn't enough time to get to their houses. Not many people decorate but love to see the TOT's. When we get together it gives everyone a chance to at least see the kids incase they don't make it their way.
This year is going to be a little different though. I forgot that the Commadore of the Yach club came by my house last weekend to check out the mansion we're working on. Anyways, long story longer, they are going to put the word out that everyone should come to my house in favor of the parking lot since most people are going to be here anyways. Sorry, forgot all about that...too much on my brain I guess!!!


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

ckoshka said:


> I LOVE trunk or Treat and I love your hearse! I arrange our Mommies group ToT party. We do it about 2 weeks before Halloween so it doesn't cut into anyones big day and it is just another reason to get out in your costume and celebrate a great holiday. Our old ToT planner had costume contests, trunk decorating of course and a DJ, but this year I am adding in halloween portraits with a decorated backdrop, a pumpkin carving contest and a spookiest food decorating contest in addition to a few of my own halloween decorations. We normally have between 300-400 attendees so I am hoping to break that record. Any other fun suggestions for it, send them my way


Too cool...AWESOME


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I thought trunk or treat was great when my daughter was little (like 2). I'd never heard of such a thing! I was in the Navy, so I took her to the base and she got to dress up and got candy and people decorated their trunks. I think that's plently for little kids. Even for the next couple years, I only took her to a couple houses in my parent's neighborhood. 
However, she'll be 15 this Halloween - Look out world! 

And the hearse is awesome! *


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Nobody really does that around here, but I'd be all for it as long as it is not held on October 31st.

At least the event tries to pay homage to "Trick-or-Treat". Instead of those mamby-pamby "Fall Festivals".

Just my opinion.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Admittedly I was a total DB on the other thread, as trunk or treat is usually a conflict with traditional TOT. The original poster in that now deleted thread didn't mention it wasn't going to be held on Halloween, or my reply would have been better thought out. IMO, Trunk or treat, when it does not take place on Halloween and is not billed as an alternative to traditional TOT is fine. As was mentioned, may times trunk or treat events are organized by churches to deter kids from going door to door on Halloween. Holding it as a separate celebration can work well. This is simply one issue with Hallowen that ifires me up and my passion about it often comes across in a very negative light, for which I apologize to the OP of the other thread.
Carry on!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We've never had one in our area. At least that I was aware of.

Gosh ~ I guess I'm never too old to learn something new. Never discuss religion, politics OR trunk-or-treating. Got it! (wink) hahahaha


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Hilda said:


> We've never had one in our area. At least that I was aware of.
> 
> Gosh ~ I guess I'm never too old to learn something new. Never discuss religion, politics OR trunk-or-treating. Got it! (wink) hahahaha


Holy Crap- I'm soo stealing this...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> Admittedly I was a total DB on the other thread, as trunk or treat is usually a conflict with traditional TOT. The original poster in that now deleted thread didn't mention it wasn't going to be held on Halloween, or my reply would have been better thought out. IMO, Trunk or treat, when it does not take place on Halloween and is not billed as an alternative to traditional TOT is fine. As was mentioned, may times trunk or treat events are organized by churches to deter kids from going door to door on Halloween. Holding it as a separate celebration can work well. This is simply one issue with Hallowen that ifires me up and my passion about it often comes across in a very negative light, for which I apologize to the OP of the other thread.
> Carry on!


I don't recall that particular thread and I have no idea if I replied or not but if I did I probably said pretty much the same thing. What I HATE is when they start the "safe alternative" nonsense, like sending your kid to my house for a Kit Kat bar is going to turn them into methamphetamine using satan worshippers. Otherwise, I have no problem with trunk or treat or whatever else someone comes up with. It's just that, around here, every group seems to be pushing their alternative activities for their own agenda. But, hey, it's America where everyone is allowed to have their own agenda, no matter how stupid it might be, right?


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Admittedly I was a total DB on the other thread, as trunk or treat is usually a conflict with traditional TOT. The original poster in that now deleted thread didn't mention it wasn't going to be held on Halloween, or my reply would have been better thought out. IMO, Trunk or treat, when it does not take place on Halloween and is not billed as an alternative to traditional TOT is fine. As was mentioned, may times trunk or treat events are organized by churches to deter kids from going door to door on Halloween. Holding it as a separate celebration can work well. This is simply one issue with Hallowen that ifires me up and my passion about it often comes across in a very negative light, for which I apologize to the OP of the other thread.
> Carry on!


Being the OP of the deleted thread, I appreciate that. A lot. I didn’t know I was going to strike such a nerve with so many people or I wouldn’t have posted, or at least took the time to better explain my situation right away.

My idea to do a trunk or treat was in NO WAY to try and avoid normal TOT or provide a “safe alternative” to anything. This is a tiny town; things are pretty safe as it stands. The town was looking for something to keep the kids busy from the time they got out of school until they go TOT at night. The big idea was to host a “Trick or Treat on Main Street” with the 5 or so remaining businesses who may or may not participate, then the kids could to the community center to grab a hot dog and a coloring page. Ooh. Wow. No wonder nobody participates or gets very excited. 

When I offered up the idea of trunk or treat the committee got really excited. We started brainstorming bigger and better ideas for the entire event, which mind you, will still be very small, and we've got next to no budget, but it's a start. Plus, it’s a way for those who live in the country, or like us and live in town but get next to no TOT, to get in on the action. I really hope that we can generate a lot of excitement so NEXT year and future years will be amazing. After I show them how awesome a Halloween event can be, THEN maybe I can ease them into bigger and better 'traditional' Halloween things for next year. I just knew if I came in guns blazing as the new person in a small town they would shut me down immediately. 

It was a really long day and I had just overcome so much small town “we can’t do this, we can’t do that” so yeah, when I came to the ONE place I thought I could be my Halloween-loving self and get inspiration, instead I got the beat down.  I was first shocked, then seriously disappointed, and yeah, kinda hurt. I was simply looking for ideas on how to show this town how awesome Halloween can be with the limited resources we have this year. Instead, people thought I was trying to ruin the holiday.

I realize this is an open forum on the internet. I don’t expect everyone to agree with or like my posts, although I didn’t think I ever posted anything even remotely controversial, but I certainly didn’t expect the negative and outright rude responses I got from some people. To go as far as to point blank say you cannot wish me well with my event? Just not cool. I know I didn’t provide all the details above (which, BTW do not detail the struggle I went through to even GET to that point) but people totally jumped to conclusions right off the bat just because you have your own beliefs on this activity. Which, I feel is no different than the other people who truly are trying to shut down Halloween b/c of their beliefs. 

We all obviously like Halloween here. I doubt any of us are actively trying to do anything that would minimize the celebration and excitement in any way. Okay, done with my vent, off my soap box, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Chalk it up to miscommunication and move on. 

And…………..on that note, FedEx just showed up with my SR gift so I’m fully pumped and back in the holiday spirit!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

lmz319 said:


> Being the OP of the deleted thread, I appreciate that. A lot. I didn’t know I was going to strike such a nerve with so many people or I wouldn’t have posted, or at least took the time to better explain my situation right away.
> 
> My idea to do a trunk or treat was in NO WAY to try and avoid normal TOT or provide a “safe alternative” to anything. This is a tiny town; things are pretty safe as it stands. The town was looking for something to keep the kids busy from the time they got out of school until they go TOT at night. The big idea was to host a “Trick or Treat on Main Street” with the 5 or so remaining businesses who may or may not participate, then the kids could to the community center to grab a hot dog and a coloring page. Ooh. Wow. No wonder nobody participates or gets very excited.
> 
> ...


Sorry you were met with such animosity. I remember your thread but didn't go back once I had posted. (and I think I was a second poster) I had stated I didn't like them but offered an idea (the contest for best trunk decor) and wish you good luck. I hope you are able to get things worked out and can understand your frustration. I see this place as my "safe haven" when it comes to Halloween stuff lol


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> Sorry you were met with such animosity. I remember your thread but didn't go back once I had posted. (and I think I was a second poster) I had stated I didn't like them but offered an idea (the contest for best trunk decor) and wish you good luck. I hope you are able to get things worked out and can understand your frustration. I see this place as my "safe haven" when it comes to Halloween stuff lol


Yes, thank you. =) 

Believe, me I totally understand where everyone was coming from. I feel better having had a chance to explain myself so people understand my intentions.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

I have issues with the trunk r treats here. The churches very much play it up as being a better safer alternative, as trusting your neighbors is absolutely unthinkable. But, they institute rules such as no scary costumes and no masks. I rally don't like them as they are actually attempting to co-opt Halloween, I'm also not a big fan of the local mall having trick r treating either. One thing I have learned though, living a block away from a trunk r treating church, is that after they close down parents still take their children trick r treating. So over the last 2 years we've gone from 5 tots 3 years ago to 70 and then 102 last year, so I will gladly take the overflow, and masks are allowed. 

I frankly would be all for more people in town doing trunk r treats prior to Halloween. Anything that helps promote the season locally I think is a good thing and if it helps pull the community together thats even better.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I hate "safe alternatives"


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

The churches here play it up as a safer alternative, but it's not because of any religious reasons, it's because we live in the middle of BFE with no street lights and acres between homes. I can't imagine any child making it in costume safely from one home to another here, so I for one am grateful for Trunk or Treating (we even have a "Truck or Treat" event if that tells you how rural we are!). If it weren't for those events my kids would never experience TOT fun. So have a great time and maybe you can be the spark that gets others into the decorating fun as your set-up is awesome!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

chili said:


> My daughter got home from kindergarden yesterday with a flyer from her teacher. Oct. 25th her school is doing a Trunk or Treat in the parking lot and want to know if any parents would be interested in participating.  Uhh...HELL YEAH!!! Sounds like a good excuse to take out the hearse. Anyone else do the Trunk or Treat in your area?
> View attachment 129742


I absolutely LOVE the hearse!!! If I had one of those I would start a parade. =)


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Never discuss religion, politics OR trunk-or-treating.


That was EXACTLY my thoughts the other day! =)


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

lmz319 said:


> Yes, thank you. =)
> 
> Believe, me I totally understand where everyone was coming from. I feel better having had a chance to explain myself so people understand my intentions.


I guess I do have to apologize! I remember now making a comment about the "safety" thing, and how I think taking candy from someone's trunk is just as sketchy as knocking on a door, but that's more my dark sense of humor, and wasn't meant to be serious, but I do apologize for that too. Hoping my "good luck" and suggestion equaled me out to neutral though lol


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> I guess I do have to apologize! I remember now making a comment about the "safety" thing, and how I think taking candy from someone's trunk is just as sketchy as knocking on a door, but that's more my dark sense of humor, and wasn't meant to be serious, but I do apologize for that too. Hoping my "good luck" and suggestion equaled me out to neutral though lol


No worries!! I wasn't bothered by your response. =) And for those I was, hopefully they read this thread and see none of it was a big deal, just a misunderstanding.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

lmz319 said:


> No worries!! I wasn't bothered by your response. =) And for those I was, hopefully they read this thread and see none of it was a big deal, just a misunderstanding.


Lol ok and don't worry, YOU have nothing to apologize for, all you did was come into what is "supposed" to be a welcoming community forum an ask a perfectly fine question. I just get worried if I know I may have upset someone, because that's never my intention! Haha I love this season too much to intentionally deter someone from it! And hey...in my books, I may not love trunk or treating, but that's a heck of a lot better than banning trick or treating at all! (for the people who don't like it as a safe alternative by churches)  it's still in the right spirit, just not my thing!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I'm cool with Harvest parties, mall walks, trunk or treats....all that stuff, unless your agenda is to have them on Halloween as a way to curtail door to door Trick or Treating.


Amen brother.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

lmz319 said:


> No worries!! I wasn't bothered by your response. =) And for those I was, hopefully they read this thread and see none of it was a big deal, just a misunderstanding.


I'm sure it wasn't my "you're putting a nail in the coffin of Halloween" post.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I have to say i am not a big fan of this either. We have this in my development as well and last year i barely had any TOTs i was very disappointed and so were my neighbors. Bringing a hearse is a very cool idea though.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I am of two minds on trunk or treat and mall trick or treat nights. when my step daughters were very small my wife and I would find a Mall or trunk or treat to take the girls to before the big night so they could have all the excitement and on Halloween night we would hit a couple of houses and then as the girls wore out we could retire, light the JoL and start handing out instead of collecting. (I actually used a mall Halloween trip to tell herself i was running to the rest room and went and bought her engagement ring) 

I will always prefer traditional house to house but Trunk or Treat has a place as well. especially if they have costume contest and decorating contest. 

I only object when I am told that my holiday is evil and this is being done because it should be avoided. I really have no room in my heart for intolerance of any kind. 

Ab tenebris ad lumen


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I have to say this is the nicest trunk or treat thread I've seen these many years I've been here.

The issues with Trunk or Treats are the same issues as church "Hell" houses, etc. It's the venue and intent - and that intent varies widely from venue to venue. I do a trunk or treat, held on Halloween night. I live in the country, it's that or nothing (I'm not transporting The Deduction 40 miles to town, dodging the other ToTers as they dash about). Our trunk or treat is at a church. We are not members of that church, and they don't care that we're not. They do not evangelize during the trunk or treat, beyond a couple (actually pretty cool) religious Jack-o-lanterns (I was especially impressed with the JOL nativity). They don't frown on scary. We've had demons stalking the church grounds. We've had a freakin' headless horseman - including real horse - riding in the real graveyard. Spooking up your vehicle is encouraged. It's fun. I'll keep doing this one as long as they hold it, and we live out here - even after The Deduction stops ToTing (which should be about the age of, what, 75?)

Would I do it if I were in town? No. Would I do it if it was advertised as a "safe" alternative - and there was another "unsafe???" alternative? No. Would I look down on, or disparage, anyone else who does do these? No.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

My big issue is that, unless you live in an area with nonstop traffic/high crime/no streetlights/massive distance between houses, the trunk or treat as the safer alternative argument is absurd. I love the idea of the event if it's not being promoted as safe counter-programming to Halloween. Otherwise, I make the following argument: you're teaching children to take candy from strangers in cars because it's safer than walking your kids around your own neighborhood?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

When I first heard about truck-or-treating a few years ago I thought it was a stupid idea - at first. But then I realized how few housees give out candy the times I've taken my neices and nephews out trick-or-treating then thought that it is a viable alternative for those with kids with little legs. No need to walk a mile for a handful of candy. It is also easier to decorate a trunk than a whole house/front yard, so I'm sure most people involved really get into it. I'd say it would be a good addition to regular Halloween.

Does anyone have any pics of decorated trunks?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Eviliz said:


> Be careful Chili... there are people on this forum who have NO respect for other people and when you even mention Trunk-or-Treat, jump on you as if you're Hitler reincarnated. A fellow haunter (who had moved from a huge town of 400,000 to a tiny town of just 1000 got the go-ahead from the city to do a trunk-or-treat between school letting out and T.O.T. time) was excited, thrilled, and happy to share her good fortune with her fellow haunters, get some ideas, like you,only to find post after post of people who acted as if she'd pooped in their child's pumpkin bucket and called it Baby Ruth. It was rude and though that post is removed now, it still sits sour in my mind that people who can't say something nice somehow felt the need to harsh her buzz and knock her down when she was feeling happy.
> 
> Suffice it to say that lots of folks don't dig the Trunk-or-Treat. I say 'do anything that makes Halloween a celebration'. Too many places are all but outlawing it, and if you can do something to make folks think Halloween is fun... by God do so!


Where I grew up, TOTing was almost impossible. Rural farms 5 to 20 miles apart in freezing upstate NY= Halloween Hell, and not a 'good' Halloween hell. If we had had a trunk or treat, it would have been pretty neat.

But, Halloween has been targeted for removal from American life long before the advent of Trunk or Treating. Schools are where kids spend most of their lives,and the schools have made Halloween disappear.

I remember being more excited about my elementary and middle school Halloween celebrations than actually TOTing, due to our rural area.

I have also lived in urban areas, and the thought of taking my tender younguns TOTing in those areas is stomach churning. Ever seen people TOT in their cars door to door while screaming at their kids? Yeah, I'd rather buy my kids a bag of candy and play Halloween in our home than do that ish.

If you have a small to medium sized town you have lived in most or all of your life, it would be easy to not understand how hard it is for some people to get a satisfying TOTing experience for their children.

I will fight for Halloween to stay Halloween, but I also have seen some pretty impossible places for TOTing and can see why some parents look for alternatives.

But nothing beats a real honest to goodness Halloween Trick or Treat!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

To be honest, I hate trunk-or-treats. But the has to do with the fact that where I live there is no reason why you can't go trick-or-treating. Usually the only people organizing these trunk-or-treats are the same people out to destroy Halloween as we know and love it. However after reading about how trunk-or-treats actually benefit people who might otherwise not be able to enjoy Halloween, I've accepted that it is not trunk-or-treat that is the problem, its the way it is being used as tool against the very thing it was designed to celebrate.
So here is my stand on the trunk-or-treat:
Okay when used as an addition to traditional Halloween celebrations, in rural areas where homes are too far apart, in high crime areas where it is legitimately a safe alternative, etc.
Not okay when used as tool against traditional Halloween celebrations or to promote an agenda.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

kuroneko said:


> To be honest, I hate trunk-or-treats. But the has to do with the fact that where I live there is no reason why you can't go trick-or-treating. Usually the only people organizing these trunk-or-treats are the same people out to destroy Halloween as we know and love it. However after reading about how trunk-or-treats actually benefit people who might otherwise not be able to enjoy Halloween, I've accepted that it is not trunk-or-treat that is the problem, its the way it is being used as tool against the very thing it was designed to celebrate.
> So here is my stand on the trunk-or-treat:
> Okay when used as an addition to traditional Halloween celebrations, in rural areas where homes are too far apart, in high crime areas where it is legitimately a safe alternative, etc.
> Not okay when used as tool against traditional Halloween celebrations or to promote an agenda.


But those who use trunk or treat for evil MUST be destroyed.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

hollow said:


> But those who use trunk or treat for evil MUST be destroyed.


Well, obviously!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I did a Trunk or Treat a few years ago that a friend was organizing for their church, and had a good time. There was a slight religious angle to it (let the light of your JoL be a symbol of the light of Christ, that type of thing) but there were no costume restrictions, kids had a good time collecting treats, playing games, walking the haunted trail, etc. And I won the prize for the best decorated vehicle. I took pictures, but I can't find the darn things!


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

My Mum's church does one. Last year she had me go along. I lent her my '72 Lincoln to accompany her thick Staten Island, New York Italian accent and she wore a pinstripe suit to go as a mobster. The Lincoln always has a five gallon aluminium bucket and bag of cement in the trunk anyhow, so it made a good addition to her costume. At the last minute, she called my sister and I and asked us to show up as well (I decorated one of the rooms in the church as well, but have no photographs) and threw on a quick Voodoo Shaman costume I had used for an event prior in the month and drove my '87 up there. When the children came about for candy, I dragged the toe-pincher out of the back, propping it up as if it were being loaded, but with the "foot" end on the ground and left the candy in there. Both cars were a hit.

No photos (though TONS were taken) but here's a few to accompany the story.

Here's the Lincoln.

















The '87 just HAD to make an appearance, since I was told to come up. It was realistically, the best choice of all my cars.









And reference material of my costume, as stolen off some news site with one of my army of zombie minions from the same event I mentioned earlier that I had actually originally created the costume for, prior to the Trunk Or Treat.









There was apparently a costume contest at the Church party, which I was surprised to hear. I only heard, because they announced from across the room that I had apparently won. Not bad, since it is my every day attire, but with makeup, a necklace and one of my fancier hats for special occasions.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

badgirl said:


> it's because we live in the middle of BFE with no street lights and acres between homes.


LOL "BFE" lol I haven't heard that in a while.

But seriously. Yes, I have a knee-jerk reaction to these alternative things, even before I hear about what the whole deal is, I react to the term "trunk or treat." It's sad, and it comes from seeing my own neighborhood, which used to be filled with trick or treaters on Halloween night--heck, I used to be one of them!--seeing the place degenerate into this fear-obsessed place, with parents taking their kids around during the day in the business district--not even to neighbors' houses, but to places like the barber shop and the local Starbucks while the sun is shining, to get a Snickers bar or whatever. They're so scared of their own neighborhood, and it creates a climate of unease. And, in my opinion, it's a fine neighborhood, there's no justification for all this fear. It's paranoia. It's imaginary. 

It says to everyone, by implication, "I don't trust my neighbors, and you shouldn't either, it's just better to play it safe, absolutely safe." And it ruins a great holiday of mystery and magic.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Not a fan. Fewer and fewer kids are knocking on doors as it is these days. And when they do they come in huge groups which take the fun out of it for me. However, I hope your little one has a nice time.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

I certainly wasn't expecting all of this yesterday morning when I started this thread. To be honest, I have a hidden agenda going on. By taking the hearse to school I'm hoping it will drum up enough interest that more parents will take the 15 mile journey to come out and TOT in my area. That obviously is not the main reason but you have to admit that it's a damn good ulterior motive. Besides, could you say no to these faces?








There have been a lot of good points made on this thread by everyone who has posted and thank you all for doing so. To me it mostly boils down to basically one thing. Our society has declined to the point that most people don't even know their own neighbors. We know which houses to go to and which ones not to go to. If a person doesn't know anyone in any house then they are going to be more prone to go somewhere they feel comfortable. Somewhere where they will be with like minded people. We come here, we get inspired, we get ideas, we get motivated, we get feedback and we get praise. We work hard to make our homes a place where, for at least one night, little children dressed in costumes can be both scared and safe at the same time. It's because of this hard work and pride we feel attacked when we are threatened with compatition from an outside entity for our much charished knock on the door. I could go on but I have too much crap to do. Happy Haunting everybody.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

tomanderson said:


> LOL "BFE" lol I haven't heard that in a while.
> 
> But seriously. Yes, I have a knee-jerk reaction to these alternative things, even before I hear about what the whole deal is, I react to the term "trunk or treat." It's sad, and it comes from seeing my own neighborhood, which used to be filled with trick or treaters on Halloween night--heck, I used to be one of them!--seeing the place degenerate into this fear-obsessed place, with parents taking their kids around during the day in the business district--not even to neighbors' houses, but to places like the barber shop and the local Starbucks while the sun is shining, to get a Snickers bar or whatever. They're so scared of their own neighborhood, and it creates a climate of unease. And, in my opinion, it's a fine neighborhood, there's no justification for all this fear. It's paranoia. It's imaginary.
> 
> It says to everyone, by implication, "I don't trust my neighbors, and you shouldn't either, it's just better to play it safe, absolutely safe." And it ruins a great holiday of mystery and magic.



Good post. Parents are battling in a war of paranoia these days. My sister gives her healthy, almost skinny 2 year old half a cookie when she allows him a sweet. Why half? Because she doesn't want him to be 'obese.' He's two, healthy, eats tons of fruit an veg, plays from 6 am until 8 pm like a wild monster- but he's on the track to obesity. ohhh-kaaay, then.

I think parental supervision and responsibility has been turned into fear based control, and extreme paranoia. 

I do fear Halloween will be 'outlawed' someday. 

But trunk or treat is still people coming together to dress in costume, hand out candy, and celebrate Halloween.

In some areas, I can guarantee there is no viable alternative to celebrating and TOTing on Halloween. My friend in Miami does trunk or treat in her apartment building parking lot, and they go all out. I was super confused by the whole concept, but after I looked at her pics and she explained that TOTing in urban Miami through apartment buildings was horrifying, nobody gave out candy, crazy people will attack you, there are no lights on apartment doors so you really don't know who is handing out candy, taking an elevator to floor after floor and her little ones wouldn't even get a single piece of candy, it did make sense to me for her area.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

The-Dullahan said:


> My Mum's church does one. Last year she had me go along. I lent her my '72 Lincoln to accompany her thick Staten Island, New York Italian accent and she wore a pinstripe suit to go as a mobster. The Lincoln always has a five gallon aluminium bucket and bag of cement in the trunk anyhow, so it made a good addition to her costume. At the last minute, she called my sister and I and asked us to show up as well (I decorated one of the rooms in the church as well, but have no photographs) and threw on a quick Voodoo Shaman costume I had used for an event prior in the month and drove my '87 up there. When the children came about for candy, I dragged the toe-pincher out of the back, propping it up as if it were being loaded, but with the "foot" end on the ground and left the candy in there. Both cars were a hit.
> 
> No photos (though TONS were taken) but here's a few to accompany the story.
> 
> ...



WOW! Love your post and your cars! EXCELLENT!


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

i say as long as its not interfering with REAL TOT time then whats the big deal!? Just another cool Halloween event!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> I'm sure it wasn't my "you're putting a nail in the coffin of Halloween" post.


Riiiiiggghhhtt....that didn't drive a wooden stake through my Halloween loving heart at all.


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

I am pretty sure that I was one of the people who spoke out against the trunk or treat last year. I don't think I was belligerent about it. At least I hope I wasn't. But I apologize if I said anything offensive. I normally try to avoid doing so. Although, I must say I have negative feelings about it in general, I do not have anything against what you are suggesting. If it isn't an attempt to replace Halloween traditions, but instead a way to enhance them I am fully for it. By the fact that this one is a week before Halloween I see it as a great way to get kids excited for the big day. 

I will say I am biased about it most of the time but that has a lot to do with the community I grew up in. In the early 90s here in Northwest Indiana, the local churches held an all out crusade against Halloween, and I pretty much watched the kind of Halloween I grew up with die before my eyes. Local haunted houses were run out of town and replaced with Hell houses. Schools were ostracized into cancelling Halloween festivities. For two years that I remember trick or treating was limited to 1 hour from 4pm to 5pm. And the first hints of autumn no longer portended the falling of leaves but instead the spawning of numerous fliers spewing false claims of the dangers of Halloween. It was a rather depressing time for me and my favorite holiday. And yes Trunk or treating developed into the "safe alternative" for parents who were now scared that every house could possibly hide a child molester waiting patiently to ensnare an innocent victim. 
It took a few years for it to die down and for Halloween to return to what it once was. And even today I do not feel that the holiday in my area has fully recovered.

I think trunk or treating is a great idea for small or disabled children who cannot walk far, or as community events in preparation for the big day. In one sense I see anything that helps to increase the season of Halloween as a great boon to our Haunter community. Every festival and celebration leading up to it just increases the excitement in the air when that magical night finally arrives. But when I see those words "safe alternative" it brings up a lot of past animosity, because I have seen what the wrong intentions can do to a truly wonderful holiday. 

If our town did a trunk or treat not on Halloween, I might actually consider decorating up the KIA and going. Although, I would have ulterior motives. I would be handing out fliers with the candy to build excitement for our home haunt and draw more people. Perhaps that would be a nice way for the trunk or treat haters to utilize the activity to our benefit. Let them gather all the children together while we show them what great scarey wonders lie beyond the boundaries of the parking lot. 

Anyway in closing I love the Hearse idea. And hope the event is a success.


----------



## saber55 (Aug 12, 2011)

I do Trunk or Treat every year in two different locations plus I do a yard display on Halloween.I think its a lot of fun but im also lucky enough that around here it is more of a Halloween pre celebration.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, thinking about it now I can totally see how trunk or treat can be useful in many situations. Really sparsely populated BFE-type places (sorry, I couldn't resist that one!), apartment buildings, and so on. It's a useful idea.

I grew up in a fairly populated area, Los Angeles, so there was always a neighborhood with houses to stop by. At school in the 70's, we kids would dress up and go to school in our costumes, and then around 11:00 am we would all gather outside the school in classroom groups, and then everyone would parade around the nearby blocks, we would go down the hill on one side and come back up the hill to the school. Parents would stand outside their houses and cheer us on! After the morning parade (so much fun!) we would have punch and cookies and pretty much do nothing until school let out. We kids would go home and everyone would prepare for nightfall. ALL the local neighborhood houses trick or treated, pretty much. It was absolutely accepted and I don't remember a single year that wasn't great. For the kids, it was good clean fun, and I don't even remember anyone so much as tripping on a curb.

A lot of the emotional-type reactions to the "alternatives" are I think because of these vivid and happy memories, of a time when the trick or treating was pretty much done by everyone, and it was always essentially safe.


----------



## saber55 (Aug 12, 2011)

Also Trunk or Treat is catching on with alot of car clubs as a car show/holiday event.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

There are afew Truck or Treats in our area every year, all at Churches, but none of them are scheduled on the 31st.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

We used to live out in the country, so Trunk or Treat was a good way to actually participate in the Halloween festivities in some way since we might only get one or two groups of ToT'ers coming through. That said, we only did one trunk or treat at our church before they tried to make it the "Halloween Alternative" the next year. After that 1st time, everybody that participated had to have biblical themes and costumes, and it totally ruined the spirit of the holiday in general. When you tell people that you can't carve Jack-O-Lanterns for a Halloween event or hand out Halloween theme candy, you're going in the wrong direction. 

So personally, I have nothing against Trunk-or-Treat as long as it doesn't compete with, or worse; try to destroy what Halloween is all about. 

I have to admit though, now that we live in a housing development, it's a lot more fun to count the scores of kids ringing our doorbell than it was to be so isolated out in the country and have nobody coming to visit.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

hollow said:


> WOW! Love your post and your cars! EXCELLENT!



Thank you. I have too many cars. Keeps me plenty busy. The Hearse is actually getting ready for a major process, as the engine, transmission and entire drivetrain and rear end are being swapped for something far more intimidating. Possibly the scariest engine ever.

As for all the discussion on Trunk or Treat, I do not believe in replacing the tradition all the time. If the previous photo of me didn't give it away, I am just one of those Irish immigrants from the northeast mountains, where everyone's house is 100 years old and traditions hold sway. Halloween has a major cultural, ethnic and religious meaning to me and I am glad to spread it to Florida (where I am currently). Me neighbourhood credits me with resurrecting it, as each year since arriving, I have gone bigger and better and now draw crowds from miles away just to see my house, costume and decorations. The Hearse is actually a local legend (myself, merely being infamous, while the car remains famous) and I occasionally meet people who are amazed to have met "That Hearse guy" not to mention all the tourists who only live here for a period of time once a year, or even just get to visit every few years. Kind of cool to see your car regularly pop up on Youtube, blogs or magazines and secretly be the only one to realize it's really yours. I have met many fans of my cars, but the Cadillac (The Hearse) definitely has the most and the coolest. It's cool to meet people who have never even seen it, but had my reputation precede me. Even at Starbuck's (Karen, the cup on the left, being my Fiance)










I think Chili has the right idea. He is spreading the spirit and making the holiday stronger. I hope it works, because you seem very passionate and I bet the kids would get a kick out of your house, because if you do it half as well as your "hearse" they'd be in for a real treat. Good on ya and always remember to give it your all and keep the spirit alive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

pumpkinking30 said:


> We used to live out in the country, so Trunk or Treat was a good way to actually participate in the Halloween festivities in some way since we might only get one or two groups of ToT'ers coming through. That said, we only did one trunk or treat at our church before they tried to make it the "Halloween Alternative" the next year. After that 1st time, everybody that participated had to have biblical themes and costumes, and it totally ruined the spirit of the holiday in general. When you tell people that you can't carve Jack-O-Lanterns for a Halloween event or hand out Halloween theme candy, you're going in the wrong direction.
> 
> So personally, I have nothing against Trunk-or-Treat as long as it doesn't compete with, or worse; try to destroy what Halloween is all about.
> 
> I have to admit though, now that we live in a housing development, it's a lot more fun to count the scores of kids ringing our doorbell than it was to be so isolated out in the country and have nobody coming to visit.


Yeah, who really wants to dress in biblical costumes for Halloween? And NOT carve pumpkins? Lame and wrong. Yes, that kind of Trunk or Treat is not really a Halloween celebration- it's a let's make everybody think we are celebrating Halloween and actually try to take it away. And that sucks!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

our hoa vp one year tried to pull this, only to control the neighborhood....we and another family who do big haunts had a fit as did the families with children....her excuse was to prevent the kids from going to homes who were not participating in halloween anymore, some of our children were aging out.......so kill it for the others..i wasnt going to see that happening here...all trunk or treat is running from one car to another and its over in 5 minutes...your hearse is great, i'd find alot of other ways to use that to its potential.
i can see TOT going on in bad neighborhoods or depressed or remote areas but anywhere else, come on......


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

hollow said:


> Yeah, who really wants to dress in biblical costumes for Halloween? And NOT carve pumpkins? Lame and wrong. Yes, that kind of Trunk or Treat is not really a Halloween celebration- it's a let's make everybody think we are celebrating Halloween and actually try to take it away. And that sucks!



Well one year I dressed up as Caiaphas from "Jesus Christ Superstar" and went ToT throughout my neighborhood


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> i can see TOT going on in bad neighborhoods or depressed or _*remote*_ areas but anywhere else, come on......


Back home the houses were miles apart, the dirt roads were very steep (literally went uphill both ways, because it was winding over the mountainside) and it was usually snowing by Halloween. No street lamps (did not have them in my village) and we walked. For miles. Never stopped us. Then again, that may be why my siblings and I were the ONLY trick or treaters any of these houses got. We got all the candy (never really cared for candy) and got invited in by our neighbours and would sometimes receive other gifts or trinkets/heirlooms. Traditional culture is dead in much of the world, I am afraid and the Church makes a vast effort to eradicate the Holiday (Though to be technical, while I see it in a traditional sense starting before the 31st, even the reason the holiday exists to this day is the Church's ancient practice or trying to remove a holiday by playing along with it long enough to change it)

Kids today climb in Mum's minivan and travel down the street in suburban neighbourhoods where the front doors are LITERALLY forty feet apart (not all children, just some), the costumes are somewhat ridiculous things (again, only some), people try to snub out the holiday on some self-righteous fit of greed, claiming it offensive to some people to celebrate it (yet still expect you to let them celebrate their holidays publicly) and children scare comically easily.

Damn, I've gotten old. Or maybe the world is just different back home.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

As I said, I did a trunk or treat to help out a friend, and had a good time
In retrospect, what I didn't care for was the rush of kids and parents from vehicle to vehicle. Yes, a few would slow down to stop and admire the effort folks put into their display, but overall it was a huge candy grab. 
One of the things so enjoyable about Halloween night is socializing with our friends and neighbors as their kids come around. We talk, laugh, maybe have a beer while enjoying the costumes and watching expressions of the kid's faces. We have a bit of a driveway, so the folks slowly walk by the graveyard scene, reading the tombstones. At the same time they get to take in the overall effect of the garage (haunt). Then when they get up close they start to appreciate the details. That kind of neighborliness is lacking these days.
I guess my point is, Halloween was never just about the candy. And I'm afraid "Trunk or Treat" pushes it in that direction.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

My immediate reaction to trunk or treating is "oh no" only because most of the towns in CT that host trunk or treat events hold them on Halloween at sunset. These towns are not rural; they are just towns with heavily religious populations who have bought into the fear mongering surrounding the holiday. However, I agree with all of the other posters here: if trunk or treat is being held in a rural area where kids wouldn't celebrate otherwise, or if it is held on a day that is not Halloween, then it is fantastic!

Luckily in my town the tradition of Halloween is alive and strong. Most of the neighbors know each other, many people decorate their front porches, adults offer each other beers/drinks, and plenty of kids run the streets alone. I've been invited into more than one stranger's house just because they wanted to show off all of the decorating work they did inside. (These were not home haunters. Just nice people!) I can imagine that if the houses were much further apart that trunk or treating would be welcome.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

"BFE" Glad I could make you smile  It has become a joke in our home because one of the first packages that FedEx delivered out here to us had BFE as the first three letters of the tracking label....we figured had moved so far away from civilization that FedEx actually designated that as our area!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Had to share...*

I am in the midst of preparing for our community Trunk or Treat on Main Street event, which as I have mentioned before is to ENHANCE and PREFACE the normal town Trick or Treating (since those of us living in BFE don't get many TOT at our door), and I ran across this image. Given the um, lively discussions we had on this topic not long ago I couldn't help but chuckle and felt the need to share. =)


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Not a big fan, myself.

Prefer the old school door-to-door classic "Trick-Or-Treating"


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Church right at the end of our block just had theirs yesterday evening between 5 and 7. It was a great turn out. I estimated about 50 kids. In addition to the "trunk or treat" set up, which consisted of about 8 cars and was sectioned off right next to the church building, they also had face painting, pumpkin painting, a couple games, and refreshments. They had decorated with pumpkins, cornstalks, and some old school Biestles. Really gave it a vintage feel. I say good for them and well done.


----------



## kengi1600 (Oct 15, 2009)

+1 not a fan of trunk or treat.....


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

The church down the road is doing a trunk or treat on Halloween night. I dont have a problem as we live in a small town and dont get any trick or treaters anyway. And it doesnt distract from the other ToTing in town, as the church is outside the city limits and where anyone might go to collect candy. I cant imagine the church getting any more than 30 ToTs total.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Eviliz said:


> Be careful Chili... there are people on this forum who have NO respect for other people and when you even mention Trunk-or-Treat, jump on you as if you're Hitler reincarnated. A fellow haunter (who had moved from a huge town of 400,000 to a tiny town of just 1000 got the go-ahead from the city to do a trunk-or-treat between school letting out and T.O.T. time) was excited, thrilled, and happy to share her good fortune with her fellow haunters, get some ideas, like you,only to find post after post of people who acted as if she'd pooped in their child's pumpkin bucket and called it Baby Ruth. It was rude and though that post is removed now, it still sits sour in my mind that people who can't say something nice somehow felt the need to harsh her buzz and knock her down when she was feeling happy.
> 
> Suffice it to say that lots of folks don't dig the Trunk-or-Treat. I say 'do anything that makes Halloween a celebration'. Too many places are all but outlawing it, and if you can do something to make folks think Halloween is fun... by God do so!


I haven't finished reading through the replies yet but I wanted to quickly and completely agree with Evilz here. I believe I remember the post he/she is speaking of and I recall it being a bit ridiculous. Yeah, some people have an irrational anger toward "trunk or treating" _(which I believe is thinly lined in bigotry toward religion)_ but there are a number of us that think it is a perfectly fine activity. From a kid's standpoint, you get a lot of bang for your buck with you only have to go a couple feet between "candy pay dirt" (!!) 

I think it is just another fun activity of the holiday season. Anyone who feels strongly against it is just an stubborn old fogy.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

To me anything that celebrates Halloween in the month of October before Halloween night is awesome!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

badgirl said:


> "It has become a joke in our home because one of the first packages that FedEx delivered out here to us had BFE as the first three letters of the tracking label....we figured had moved so far away from civilization that FedEx actually designated that as our area!


That is pretty hilarious, badgirl


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Had to share some of the awards I'm making for our event. =)


----------

